# An Age of Change



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Darian III is a agricultural world in a far corner of the Imperium, she has a population of 10 billion, there are two major cities, one in the northern continent of Daria called Colenta and the other is a floating city following the algal blooms that are harvested in the large eastern sea called Seania. Primary exports are sugars from indigenous cane and algal greens for animal feed. Darian III is the only truly habitable world and holds a temperate to arid climate. Darian V is a small mining world mining Duterium on the fringes of the system, it is barely able to hold an atmosphere and the inhabitants are forced to wear re-breathers for enough oxygen.

The Governmental system like any Imperial holding starts with the governor at the top, but economic and social control rest squarely on the family guilds.

You are a new Chaos cultist in the Cult of Change, a Tzentchen cult looking to bring the fall of the Darian system and ultimately the Empire of man. for some reason your character has become disenfranchised with the empire and wants to make it change, this cult looks interesting to you and you are now a newly initiated member.


I want no-one in major governmental posts, and everyone must be human. There will be no restrictions on social position or background, as well as wealth, though keep this reasonable.

I also want to know by a number of 1-10 and 10 being most give me how much you want the following themes; combat, social, political, as this will tell me how to make this thread go for the players, though i with how this is set up the game will have quite a bit of subterfuge in it.

Character Sheet:
Name:
Age: keep this within imperial human standards.
Gender: either is fine.
Appearance:
Race: Human (only human, no exceptions)
Position/Rank:
Weapons: nothing like heavy bolters, keep it simple like pistols or swords, easily hidden items.
Armour: again keep this simple, nothing like power Armour.
Other Equipment:
History/Background:
Reason for being here:
Other Info:

I will not have a specific character, I will play as various NPC's to help move things along.

I will also cap this around ten or so players, and I will start game at 5, when this is reached I will PM you all to say the game is underway.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Name:Tavros Resiel
Age:27
Gender: Male
Appearance:5'11", shaven head, grey eyes, thin yet muscular build and has a tattoo of the mark of tzeentch on his left arm
Race: Human 
Position/Rank: Enforcer of the Darian Arbites
Weapons: Shotgun, Auto pistol and Power maul
Armour: Flak armour
History/Background:Tavros lost his parents at an early age and was taken in by the Ecclesiarchy. He joined the Arbites at 18.
Reason for being here:Has never had a love for the Imperium and blames the Emperor for the loss of his parents making him easily corruptable.
Other Info: Despises the rich since they are everything he never had as a child.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Name: Parthre
Age: 22 (tera years)
Apperance: Brown hair and eyes, 5'7", right hand is bandaged
Race: Human
Position/Rank: Farmhand
Weapons: stub pistol and a knife
Armour: non
History/Background: Parthre was borne with 3 fingers on his right hand, 4 toes and weird deep marking on his left leg. He has lived as a farm hand from age 17, going from town to town hidding his mutation only to be found out eventualy. He covers his hand with bandages and tells people it was a work injury to pass by. The last village he was in was probably the best so far, he hid his mutation for a year and fell in love with a woman who loved him untill last month he was forced to run when his mutation was discovered.
Reason for being here: Change sounds like it would make life easier and if only people were more accepting of him he would be happy and this cult sounds like some acceptance in itself.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Prothor Ironfist said:


> Name:Tavros Resiel
> Age:27
> Gender: Male
> Appearance:5'11", shaven head, grey eyes, thin yet muscular build and has a tattoo of the mark of tzeentch on his left arm
> ...


Very nice! in light of updates to the information you can change your character if you want some, but it is approved!



snarst said:


> Name: Parthre
> Age: 22 (tera years)
> Apperance: Brown hair and eyes, 5'7", right hand is bandaged
> Race: Human
> ...


I like the mutations, this should add to some interesting interactions. in light of updates to the information you can change your character if you want some, but it is approved!


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Are techpriests allowed...? I just have this idea for one, I figure they're still human enough and they're not incredibly important or influential etcetera.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

if you keep him in the lower echelons of the priest hood that would be fine, make a write up and we can work that up, i think this would be a great idea.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

For some reason I seem to prefer roleplaying women, they just seem more interesting in my opinion.
Oh and I nerfed the servo harness to fit in with everyone elses weapons, I figure if everyone starts getting better guns she'll just fix her harness up better for combat.

*Name:* Kystra
*Age:* 63, though from bionics she still looks 28
*Gender:* Female
*Appearance:* 5'7'', thick brown hair that only just reaches her shoulders, she has pale blue eyes except her left eye is the green lens of a bionic eye. There are numerous wires and cables implanted under her skin, occasionally exposed here and there and also making strange anomalies under the skin. Her back is a incoherent melding of flesh and bionics branching out from the spine and such, masses of cables and an implanted harness under her skin.
From the harness are four servo arms, they're smaller and she's modified them to have more joints than standard, they aren't particularly powerful in combat, one arm has a low power plasma cutter that's little more the equivalent of a very short range hotshot lasgun.
Besides that she just wears a simple black shirt and pants that tuck into boots, with her rust red Mechanicus robes over the top.
The servo arms have enough joints that they can fold away inside her robes until they're almost impossible to see.
*Race:* Human
*Position/Rank:* Techpriest Enginseer
*Weapons: *Her servo arms, but they're designed more for machine maintenance rather than combat.
*Other Equipment:*
*History/Background:*
Kystra had done an incredible amount of travelling in her life, born into the Adeptus Mechanicus, spent several years at a Forge World before being passed around the Imperium of Man like some commodity, visiting various battlefields and countless vehicle factories.
She spent a lot of time amongst the Imperial Guard, though she's a little too focused on fixing machinery, and seems absent-minded at all times so a lot could have happened that she had noticed. Almost twice she'd followed a tank or two into battle because she saw some minor imperfections in the hull, it was an obsession of hers to appease the machine spirit, like it was some kind of parent for her.
Kystra had grown up knowing little other than the Omnissiah, taught how to construct and repair nearly anything. Though her obsession with machinery had led to some Inquisitors raising eyebrows and questioning her loyalty to the Emperor.
*Reason for being here:* She'd made the mistake of ignoring an Inquisitor whilst he was demanding something or another, wasn't exactly her fault since she was busy repairing a Chimera at the time, and then being a little blunt on how little she cared for the Emperor in comparison to the Omnissiah.
So she left in a blaze of bolter fire, some of the Mechanicus cult sent her off to a distant planet while the irritable Inquisitors calmed down.
*Other Info:*
Doesn't care about much, as long as she is able to work on machinery and keep machine spirits happy, everything else doesn't matter, the Emperor, Tzeentch, Chaos, Heresy, it all doesn't matter to her.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

blazinvire said:


> For some reason I seem to prefer roleplaying women, they just seem more interesting in my opinion.
> Oh and I nerfed the servo harness to fit in with everyone elses weapons, I figure if everyone starts getting better guns she'll just fix her harness up better for combat.
> 
> *Name:* Kystra
> ...


I like it very creative, consider yourself approved.


----------



## Dark Apostle (May 5, 2009)

((Combat- 6, Political- 7))

Character Sheet:

Name: Judah Grout

Age: 24 Terran standard years

Gender: Male

Appearance: Judah wears the scars, and marks of a hard life. Half his body is hideously burned, after a close run fight with an Ork force on the war-worlds of the Garum Nebula. Due to these horribly disfiguring scars Judah is forced to travel at night, to avoid both the Arbites patrols of the city, and to avoid the stares and insults hurled at him. To cover his burns, Judah wears a heavy cowl, under his black flak-weave vest. More often than not, he wears his penal legion fatigues, tucked into his heavy Imperial issue boots. On the shoulder of his black top, barely visible after years of wear and tear, is the company symbol of his old Guard regiment- The Night Knives.
His nocturnal lifestyle, and birth on a world of perpetual night has left the man pale, his skin practically white against his normally dark wardrobe, and his eyes mostly pupil. His frame is lean, but well toned after a life of fighting, first in the name of the Emperor, and more recently for himself. The man's hair is raven black, hanging down to his shoulders, in braided dreadlocks, after the style of his homeworld, and he stands at about 5'9''. 
Most people don't see Judah, someone who has learned the value of stealth, but those who do avoid him. His dead-eye stare unnerves some, but Judah rarely notices, often his mind wandering back to the horrors he has experienced in his life as a penal legion trooper. His fingers, exposed through his ragged fingerless gloves, are bloody and torn- a product of Grout's nail-biting habit. According to the Medicae staff at the last medical facility he was subjected to, the nail-biting, and flashbacks are a symptom of post-trumatic stress disorder. 

Race: Human 

Position/Rank: Fugitive penal legion trooper

Weapons: Combat knife, silenced auto-pistol

Armour: Flak vest

Other Equipment: 2x Frag grenade, lockpicks, lho-sticks, lighter

History/Background: Judah was born on the night-world of Calsis Minor, a small rock in the middle of the Segmentum Obscura. Like most on this world, his adolescence was spent in hive-gangs, fighting against the local Adeptus Arbites forces. This was, in general, tolerated- the ruling governments supposed the life of fighting toughened up their youths. Handy when most were conscripted into the Imperial Guard regiment before their twentieth year.
Such was the case for Judah- after a horribly planned robbery, he and his gang were forced into the Night Knives Fouth Company. But, separated from his family, his world, and everything he had once known, Judah Grout decided he would make the best of his situation. His regiment was renowned for it's sabotage and stealth expertise. After life without any sort of sunlight, the Night Knives were naturals for twilight strikes against their enemies. But such things were seen as cowardly by most among the Imperium, and so his Regiment was launched onto bright world after world, blinded by the lights, and pitted against insurmountable odds.
As the years rolled on, Judah stayed among the rank and file, watching his oldest friends, and fellow Calsians being thrown into war after war, slaughtered like cattle, and he grew to hate his superiors. None of them understood! None of them CARED!! Why should he throw away his life for the fraggers sitting behind in their command posts, sipping amasec, and patting each other on the backs for wars won. He wouldn't! Judah rebelled, disobeying orders, insulting officers, picking fights with every superior he could find. But it wasn't enough. He needed more, needed to do.. something extreme. And he did.
During the second year of a war in the Garum Nebula, being slaughtered by the greenskin scourge, Judah was caught by a stray mortar shell. The irony of surviving the Orks, only to be shelled by his own side was not lost on Judah. The resulting injuries left him grotesquely scarred down the entire right side of his body, and also landed him in a cot-bed, behind the front lines for weeks. His mind, as well as his body, had been ruined. The flashes of artillery, and fires burned themselves into Judah's mind, and after six weeks of sleepless nights, the man was well enough to walk. Grabbing his notched and serrated bayonet from his lasgun, the young Grout snuck through the camp, any noise he made easily covered by the perpetul war not four miles away. It didn't take much to sneak past the guards of the commisar's tent. There he was, sleeping soundly in his cot-bed, unbothered by the bloodshed he was forcing Judah's brethren into.
A quick stab, and the commisar was dead, throat neatly slit. Another thirty stabs, and the commisar was a bloody ruin. Judah's enraged screams brought the guards, and one month later, Judah Grout was enlisted in one of the Imperium's thousands of penal legions. 
If he thought the wars and slaughters before were horrible, Judah was in for a far from pleasant surprise. His legion wasn't so much thrown into wars, as butchered by continuous war. It only took him months, but before the first year was up, Judah was sure he was going insane. He was hearing whispers in the night, urges to kill his superiors, voices telling him he could take power for himself. There were ways, all it took was a little planning, a few higher-ups "removed" and Judah would be free. He couldn't resist for long. It was two months ago now, on transit through the Darian system, seconded to a Mechanicus Exploration fleet, when he finally indulged the voices. It was a menial tech-priest first, a knife through his eye as he worked on one of the malfunctioning servitors aboard the _Penitents Salvation_. Then it was one of tech-guard sergeants, shot point-blank through the face with a las-pistol. His own las-pistol, funnily enough. 
But he could only get away with so many murders before he was discovered, before he was executed. Already Judah had fallen from the Emperor's good graces. He was damned, one way or another, but as he viewed it, it was better to live a heretic, than die a heretic. It was severely close, and difficult, but trooper Grout managed to hijack one of the ships many maintanance vessels. It was small, a single man ship, and without any real pilot training, Judah had to try nd hack the servitor guidance system. This he managed, but just as he was about to clear the maximum range of the ship's defense lasers, one of the las-beams clipped his vessel's wing. Some darker power must have smiled on the young penal legionnaire, because he still escaped, and what's more, survived the crash landing into Colenta. 
Whispering prayers to whtever had spared him, Judah slipped into the lower levels of the sun-streaked city. Once night had come, he set out to explore his new home. As luck (or, as it seems, the labyrinthine plots of Tzeentch) would have it, it was on his first night in the city that he discovered the Cult of Change. Among their numbers, Judah recognised kindred spirits, all eager to rebel against the heartless Imperium. He was accepted into the ranks, and now, Judah waits. His new patron has plans for Darian III, of that the man is sure. But what they are, is not for any mortal to know. 

Reason for being here: Judah wants.. no, Judah _needs_ his revenge on the callous Imperium who so coldly ruined his life. Tzeentch saw fit to spare Judah for some hidden purpose, but if it grants him the opportunity to hit back at his old masters, then the man is happy to be a pawn in the eternal and convoluted games of his new God. All glory to the Architect of Fate.

Other Info: Judah is an expert in stealth, and sabotage. He prefers to be neither seen or heard by his enemies, until they wheeze their dying breath, his blade through their throats. His homeworld makes him perfectly adapted to these conditions, his eyes easily penetrating the deepest darkness Darian III can offer- in daylight however, Grout is at a severe disadvantage, having to stick to the shadows, and hide his eyes under the heavy hood he wears. 
When drawn into conversation, Judah tends to be withdrawn, and rather taciturn, but he loyally serves those he calls brother. He will gladly do what needs to be done to aid his fellow cultists.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Dark Apostle said:


> ((Combat- 6, Political- 7))
> 
> Character Sheet:
> 
> ...


This, Dark Apostle, is fantastic, You are approved.

We only need one more player for me to kick this off! I hope one of you all would want to join in on this fun RP!


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Are psykers acceptable?


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Deus Mortis said:


> Are psykers acceptable?


just keep it a low level psyker, i don't want you all to just be able to own all the situations. but yes, that would be fine.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

I'll fill up this space.

Name: Octan
Age: 22
Gender: Male
History/ Background: Octan was almost enlisted in to the Blood Ravens, but he failed. Since then Octan has searched for someone to help him destroy the Blood Ravens. He was stolen from his family, when they were killed by crossfire in a battle. He was a loner in his younger years, and was an outcast to most people.

Wargear: Laspistol, Metal chest covers, 2 Krak Grenades and a knife.

Other Info: He hates people with living parents who do not care for them, as he had none from a young age.

I would very much like to join this RP.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Prothor Ironfist said:


> Name:Tavros Resiel





snarst said:


> Name: Parthre





blazinvire said:


> *Name:* Kystra





Dark Apostle said:


> Name: Judah Grout





The Odd One said:


> Name: Octan


ok so we got a good start, i will post up the first post today.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Nathanial Tolan

Age: 39

Gender: Male

Appearance: Tolan has short cropped spiky black hair, his skin is a olive colour and he has large black eyes. Muscular in build but at the same time has a almost elegent look to him, he wears his red cream robes over his silver armour at all times and often wears a respirator over his mouth. He stands at six foot one. He wears a pair of naval, knee high boots and leather straps around his armour.

Position: Former Naval Armsman of the Frigate _INS Indestructible_.

Weapons: A Lasrifle, a pair of Autopistols and a forearm length blade.

Armour: Unknown materiel used by the crew of the _INS Indestructible_, its segmented at the torso although the entire set (Neck to foot) is hidden behind his robes.

History: Not much is known by Tolan other than his Brother smuggled him aboard a Imperial Navy Ship at the age of six due to jealousy and ever since he has been brought up by the crew until he caused the deaths of thirty of his fellow Navy Personnel when he set off a grenade aboard their transport.

Reason for being here: Was abandoned on the planet by the INS Indestructible who promised that in ten years they would return, three months have passed and he has already fallen into organised crime.

Other info: Very secretive he does not talk often.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Character Sheet:
Name: Steven Myers
Age: 64
Gender: Male
Appearance: Hair turning from brown to silver that gives him an aura of honesty which he barely deserves. His eyes are blue and round giving him an air of innocence that often takes his opponents off guard. His body was once powerful but age is taking its toll
Race: Human
Position/Rank: Politician
Weapons: Old blackmarket LasPistol
Armour: Fragile kevlar vest
Other Equipment: He wears a necklace with a large amber stone that flares when someone lies. It was Steven's grandmother's and she did not understand its power however Steven discovered its secret by accident and since then has used it to enable to keep an eye on his political opposition, helping him rise up the ranks as when lies are told he knows where to go digging for dirt.


History/Background: Born into a noble family he followed his father into politics and has begun to carve himself a niche since his fathers death. Previously he worked with his father engratiating himself politically upon his fathers behalf, thus when his father died he immediately took over his fathers seat and standing within the community. His political campaign is stronger than his fathers as Steven has the ability to ingratiate himself getting close to people before making them dance to the tugs of strings they cannot see through the mists of his fake friendship.
Reason for being here: DarianIII is his homeworld and he has lived here since birth.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Your good to go DeathBringer, just post as if you have always been here at your leisure.


----------

